# Spielhalle im Test



## Dok (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo Mitglieder und Gäste von Anglerboard.de,

um euch die Zeit der zugefrorenen Gewässer etwas zu versüßen und der Wartezeit auf den Frühling etwas zu verkürzen stellen wir euch ab sofort einen neuen Service zur Verfügung der dem einen oder anderen sicher ein wenig Spaß bereiten wird.
Ab sofort haben wir eine Spielhalle im Test, in der Ihr verschiedene Flash-Spiele spielen könnt. Zunächst ist das ganze als Testbetrieb angelegt. Sollte sich die Einrichtung jedoch gut etablieren werden wir diesen Service dauerhaft zur Verfügung stellen und gegebenenfalls noch weiter ausbauen.
Bitte beachtet das Ihr das Flashplugin (wie auch beim Chat) installieren müsst um spielen zu können.

Und nun viel Spaß!

PS: Es werden in den nächsten Wochen noch mehr Neuerrungen rund um unsere Seiten die sich momentan im Test befinden, freigegeben werden.

Hier Könnt Ihr Kommentare abgeben!


----------

